# off the rocks



## fryerman

It started just before sunset, no sun out, big rollers coming in, crashing on the rocks now and then; I got 5 nice ones, most oversized, a little over 24", and the most petite, 20", lost the 6th one when a big roller came in and pushed it up on the rocks, had numerous hits, stopped at 9:30 started raining and my old bones were getting tired balancing on the boulders. 
Try to post a pic tomorrow,


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Where were you ? Dont want your spot, just what part of the state ? Cleveland ? Catawba ?


----------



## Wildcat720

Outstanding....👍


----------



## fishermanbob

fryerman said:


> started just before sunset,no sun out big rollers coming in crashing on the rocks every now and then,got 5 nice ones biggest a little over 24",smallest 20"lost the 6th one when a big roller came in and pushed it up on the rocks ,had numerous hits, stopped at 9:30 started raining and my old bones were getting tired balancing on the boulders.try to post pic tommorow,


Let the fun begin!!


----------



## fryerman

DeathFromAbove said:


> Where were you ? Dont want your spot, just what part of the state ? Cleveland ? Catawba ?


was between lorain and avon lake i think you can catch anywhere you can get access


----------



## Karl Wolf

Thanks for the report buddy


----------



## fryerman




----------



## fryerman

these are the ones i got last night


----------



## Uglystix

Looks Delicious! Nice job.


----------



## matticito

I went down Monday around 5pm and the lake was too flat so i decided to go to an inland lake instead for walleye. Lost a nice one inland. I thought it was the rock I kept snagging until the rock tugged twice and was gone on second tug. Inland lake was down a couple feet. I'm not use to that


----------



## Doboy

WOW,,, Fantastic news,,, & picture. ;>)

The only thing that would'a made that pic better, would be to throw the lure on top!?

All of those waves,,,, I'll just assume it was a 4-5" deep diver???


----------



## fryerman

the wave action was about every 45 seconds or so a few bigger rollers would come in but mosty about 2 ft's was using a purple rattling suspending rogue cast,jerk hard, 5 cranks then jerk,5 cranks then jerk thats what was working for me that night


----------



## Bluewalleye

Thanks for the report fryerman. Well at least that means some fish have to be up shallower then 65' of water. lol


----------



## Shortdrift

fryerman said:


> these are the ones i got last night


Nice catch and you are right about being able to catch all along the North Coast. People just have to get out, look around and see what is available.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Are the shad starting to stack along the rocks?


----------



## KPI

I tried last night Wednesday night was tough for me not a hit tried for about 2-3 hours water was a little stained what is it like tonight any better water color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fryerman

got 1 23" eye last night about 30 mins after sunset quit at 830


----------



## Hopp49

Casting what If you dont mind?


----------



## dre

I have been out 3 times since the Fall Brawl started. Buddy and I got a few fish the first time, slayed them the second time, got one last week while my other two buddy’s each got close to a limit. Been catching them on HJ14s, p10s, and shallow Bandits that are chrome, silver, or gold, with a couple bright colors on them. Seems like when we find the shad, but they are not in real thick, is when we do the best. This is all shore fishing. Catches range anywhere from 7:30pm - 12:00am. Attached pic is from our second and best trip out so far. Hope this helped and good luck everyone!


----------



## Karl Wolf

dre said:


> I have been out 3 times since the Fall Brawl started. Buddy and I got a few fish the first time, slayed them the second time, got one last week while my other two buddy’s each got close to a limit. Been catching them on HJ14s, p10s, and shallow Bandits that are chrome, silver, or gold, with a couple bright colors on them. Seems like when we find the shad, but they are not in real thick, is when we do the best. This is all shore fishing. Catches range anywhere from 7:30pm - 12:00am. Attached pic is from our second and best trip out so far. Hope this helped and good luck everyone!
> View attachment 457812


----------



## fryerman

nice fish D been using p10s got to replenish my stock of husky jerks


----------



## dre

fryerman said:


> nice fish D been using p10s got to replenish my stock of husky jerks


Thank you. I need some new Husky Jerks as well. I actually just got my airbrush station up and ready to go and would love to paint some custom Husky Jerks, p10s, and Bandits, but I don’t think you can buy ‘blanks’ of these lures. Do you know anything about that? I’ve found knockoffs that resemble them, but I’d rather have the real thing.


----------



## Karl Wolf

dre said:


> Thank you. I need some new Husky Jerks as well. I actually just got my airbrush station up and ready to go and would love to paint some custom Husky Jerks, p10s, and Bandits, but I don’t think you can buy ‘blanks’ of these lures. Do you know anything about that? I’ve found knockoffs that resemble them, but I’d rather have the real thing.


I've seen blank p10s but not huskys


----------



## dre

Karl Wolf said:


> I've seen blank p10s but not huskys


Do you mind me asking where you found the p10 blanks at? Thanks!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

i wouldnt actually call them blanks but ive seen unpainted p10s and bandits at fin feather and fur and even at dicks


----------



## Gottagofishn

Been out the last couple of nights around Marblehead. Saw one fish caught on a P-10 We’d. Night. Last night picked up a 5.5 on a P-10. Only one we saw. We only stayed till 8 both nights. Still a tad warm I suppose.


----------



## BFG

Seems the nights when the shad are bubbling all over the place, when one would assume the predators would be right behind, are never the best for me when it comes to catching walleyes. A few shad...not millions, seems to work best for me.

Nice reports guys. The next 6 weeks are going to be very, very good.


----------



## dre

TRIPLE-J said:


> i wouldnt actually call them blanks but ive seen unpainted p10s and bandits at fin feather and fur and even at dicks


Thanks, I will have to check the both out!


----------



## dre

Gottagofishn said:


> Been out the last couple of nights around Marblehead. Saw one fish caught on a P-10 We’d. Night. Last night picked up a 5.5 on a P-10. Only one we saw. We only stayed till 8 both nights. Still a tad warm I suppose.


Nice job with the 5.5! I am going out tonight and was thinking about checking out Marblehead and a couple other spots I recently found on Google Maps.


----------



## dre

BFG said:


> Seems the nights when the shad are bubbling all over the place, when one would assume the predators would be right behind, are never the best for me when it comes to catching walleyes. A few shad...not millions, seems to work best for me.
> 
> Nice reports guys. The next 6 weeks are going to be very, very good.


You are right on man. If the shad are bubbling everywhere, those Walleye have easy pickin’s to fill their belly. But when I see the shad surfacing but it’s scattered and not as crazy, I always seem to do well. The next 6 weeks are going to be fun! Good luck!


----------



## dre

Last night was a pretty rough night. Only got two short Walleye casting reef runners of all things! Caught them at Dempsey. It was the only place I could find protected from the N-NW winds. But wow, the water was like glass most of the night, and clarity wasn’t bad. 

Anyone know anything about a couple reefs 50-75 yards out from the Dempsey Pier? Met a guy that briefly mentioned it, but didn’t know they were there? Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## Karl Wolf

dre said:


> Do you mind me asking where you found the p10 blanks at? Thanks!


Fishusa just had a big sale on them.


----------



## dlancy

Headed to Cle area tonight to give the eyes a shot. Pm me if you’re headed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito

dustinlancy said:


> Headed to Cle area tonight to give the eyes a shot. Pm me if you’re headed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking about it!


----------



## fryerman

matticito said:


> Thinking about it!


went out tonight ,tons of small shad everywhere,snagged a few shad but no takers,


----------



## Karl Wolf

fryerman said:


> went out tonight ,tons of small shad everywhere,snagged a few shad but no takers,


Snagging shad beats snagging rocks!


----------



## dlancy

Hit two separate places in Cle, bait at both. Snagged a few shad as well. Did end up getting one bass around 830 on a lime crush p10. Was hoping for an eye. Didn’t see any other fish caught. Lake was pretty calm with the southern wind. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito

I was at East 72nd nothing but Shad I only managed to snag one of them but there were sure plenty around


----------



## fryerman

nice bass,going again tonight, ive got 7 so far this year at my spot,looking for that 12 pounder


----------



## dre

dustinlancy said:


> Headed to Cle area tonight to give the eyes a shot. Pm me if you’re headed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man, sorry just seeing this. I didn’t make it out last night, but went out Tuesday night to a couple spots in Cleveland, but got skunked. I did see a few huge Steelhead swim right by the shoreline I was fishing.


----------



## dlancy

I’ve still yet to get a fish on 3 trips. Yesterday looked most promising with the bait, but no eyes followed where I was at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dre

dustinlancy said:


> Hit two separate places in Cle, bait at both. Snagged a few shad as well. Did end up getting one bass around 830 on a lime crush p10. Was hoping for an eye. Didn’t see any other fish caught. Lake was pretty calm with the southern wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job with the bass! I got a decent bass a few weeks ago out west while rock hoppin for Walleye. Was a surprise catch!


----------



## swone

If that's a decent bass I would love to see what you call a Toad!!!!! Nice fish!


----------



## fryerman

got nada tonight had 1 boat come close enough for me to tell them 0 said they got 1


----------



## Navy Pete

Nothing last night (Friday Night). Trolled Gold Coast to Clev Light House shallow. Great marks, tons of people fishin but very few catchin anything. Ran shallow HJ’s, Bandits, and shallow reef runners at various speeds, with not a bite. Couldn’t even get the steelhead to nibble near Rocky River. Anyone do better?


----------



## itsbeal

Snookhunter52 said:


> Are the shad starting to stack along the rocks?


Me and a buddy took are umbrella nets to the lake the other night and I caught a whole net full of those sticky ole shad. Looking for emeralds @ edgewater and Gordon park as well as E72. No emeralds yet; for us that is.


----------



## swone

Navy Pete said:


> Nothing last night (Friday Night). Trolled Gold Coast to Clev Light House shallow. Great marks, tons of people fishin but very few catchin anything. Ran shallow HJ’s, Bandits, and shallow reef runners at various speeds, with not a bite. Couldn’t even get the steelhead to nibble near Rocky River. Anyone do better?


kind of the same for me, but I didn’t go as far and I talked to one boat that had ten nice walleye. Everyone else had one or none and I talked to many boats


----------



## Bweber1117

Things have really slowed down with the warm air that moved in a few days ago. But fish are still there to be caught. Gave it a few hours tonight and got 2 in 3 casts at my 3rd spot (then nothing till I left)
Before the warm front, most nights were a slaughter. A few bigger fish have been caught but nothing I would consider weigh-in worthy.
I hope we get another good cold front to push those fish closer to shore at night!
(Ps I’ve been a member here for years, it just made me create a new account!)


----------



## dlancy

Nice work! I’m also hoping the next cold swing later this week will bring them back in casting distance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Bweber, Maybe you could reference your old name in the signature of your profile so people can connect the two names. Someone may have to explain it as I am not sure how to change the signature in the new update.


----------



## dre

Bweber1117 said:


> Things have really slowed down with the warm air that moved in a few days ago. But fish are still there to be caught. Gave it a few hours tonight and got 2 in 3 casts at my 3rd spot (then nothing till I left)
> Before the warm front, most nights were a slaughter. A few bigger fish have been caught but nothing I would consider weigh-in worthy.
> I hope we get another good cold front to push those fish closer to shore at night!
> (Ps I’ve been a member here for years, it just made me create a new account!)
> View attachment 458372
> View attachment 458373
> View attachment 458374
> View attachment 458375


Awesome job man! I was out of town for the weekend but talked to a few people that really struggled and one that did very well. With the warm temps, it seemed to be hit or miss. Looks like you hit pretty good! 

Is that a Jointed Bomber you were using? I been looking at getting one, just haven’t been somewhere to get one yet.

Keep up the good work!
Matt


----------



## muscleman

Bweber1117 said:


> Things have really slowed down with the warm air that moved in a few days ago. But fish are still there to be caught. Gave it a few hours tonight and got 2 in 3 casts at my 3rd spot (then nothing till I left)
> Before the warm front, most nights were a slaughter. A few bigger fish have been caught but nothing I would consider weigh-in worthy.
> I hope we get another good cold front to push those fish closer to shore at night!
> (Ps I’ve been a member here for years, it just made me create a new account!)
> View attachment 458372
> View attachment 458373
> View attachment 458374
> View attachment 458375


Nice catch. I'll be up there wed night in hopes to catch some slobs


----------



## Steel Cranium

I have been out a few times over the last week in my local spots. No fish, no bait, nice water clarity. Too warm to not give it a chance.

Any reports of daytime activity from the rocks/piers? Thinking about getting some shiners and trying from a shoreline area for perch, like I often did many years ago. Too nice to say indoors.


----------



## Bweber1117

Dre- Jointed Bombers are getting hard to find... last few I got off of eBay! And the one pictured I got at the Columbus Fishing expo. And those fish were all caught before the warm up. I’ve only caught 3 since then and skunk once.

steel- I haven’t heard much over my way as far as fishing during daylight. I do know as a whole the perch fishing is slowing down


----------



## dre

Bweber1117 said:


> Dre- Jointed Bombers are getting hard to find... last few I got off of eBay! And the one pictured I got at the Columbus Fishing expo. And those fish were all caught before the warm up. I’ve only caught 3 since then and skunk once.
> 
> steel- I haven’t heard much over my way as far as fishing during daylight. I do know as a whole the perch fishing is slowing down


Thanks man! I’m going to do an online search to see if I can find the Jointed Bombers anywhere for sale. I’ll let you know if I find them.

Good luck out there!
Matt


----------



## AtticaFish

Looks like Jann's has a few left in stock.... Pradco Bomber Long A Jointed Minnow, Bomber 15J


----------



## matticito

itsbeal said:


> Me and a buddy took are umbrella nets to the lake the other night and I caught a whole net full of those sticky ole shad. Looking for emeralds @ edgewater and Gordon park as well as E72. No emeralds yet; for us that is.


Pretty sure I saw shiners at the power plant discharge at 72nd. There were shad but also different minnows I swear were emeralds. That was sunday


----------



## Bweber1117

Well, I think the warm up in the water has pushed the walleye out and put the bass in feed mode. Hit 3 spots tonight, found one with bait. The bass were blowing up on shad, if I had a top water I probably would’ve had a few more. Regardless a fun couple of hours!


----------



## fryerman

Nice sounds like you had a blast.just down right feels good,didnt need a boat,or planer boards,or 6 lines out.


----------



## dre

matticito said:


> Pretty sure I saw shiners at the power plant discharge at 72nd. There were shad but also different minnows I swear were emeralds. That was sunday


Are you talking about the ‘horseshoe’ between E55 and E72? I were going to stop, walk to, and fish that spot last weekend, but was too tired and went home. Is there still a discharge? I was told the power plant has been shut down for awhile. Looks like a nice spot tho!


----------



## matticito

dre said:


> Are you talking about the ‘horseshoe’ between E55 and E72? I were going to stop, walk to, and fish that spot last weekend, but was too tired and went home. Is there still a discharge? I was told the power plant has been shut down for awhile. Looks like a nice spot tho!


Pink dot is where I was. If that's the horseshoe. Plant is torn down last year hasn't worked in a while. I dont know what else to call the spot.


----------



## dre

matticito said:


> Pink dot is where I was. If that's the horseshoe. Plant is torn down last year hasn't worked in a while. I dont know what else to call the spot.


That would be it! Looks like a guy got a nice Steelhead there today.


----------



## matticito

Dang that's a nice one!


----------



## Steel Cranium

No discharge for at least the last 20 years at CEI, east 72nd. Only Cleveland area plant where I have witnessed a discharge in the past few years is Avon when it’s really cold. Problem is you can’t (legally) fish it from shore and they normally don’t generate power.


----------



## bustedrod

holy crap bat man nice ,,


----------



## dlancy

Giving it a shot around Cleveland tonight. Pm me if you’re heading out. Hoping the weather shift brings them in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookhunter52

Good luck and let us know how you do. It's been tough this past couple weeks. Been bumping bait almost every cast.


----------



## dlancy

Well struck out again last night. Strong wind from the NW had the lake rocking, but I fished a protected area with a decent chop. Bait still everywhere and no fish caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dre

Got into them last night. I think the wind actually helped turn on the bite. It made the fishing difficult but they were hungry. All caught of Silver HJ 14 and a Lemon Lime Crush p10 I had customized a bit. Bite turn on from 7:30-8:00, then around 11:00. 3-5 ft of water. Good luck everyone!


----------



## fryerman

Nice batch,nights like these make up for all the strike outs,cleve area?


----------



## dre

fryerman said:


> Nice batch,nights like these make up for all the strike outs,cleve area?


Definitely, had a few bad nights before this for sure. Yep, Cleveland area.


----------



## awcrow91

Anybody ever do any good casting lipless cranks off the rocks? Thinking about giving it a try tonight....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove

RattleTraps used to be a hot bait Kind of fell out of favor I dont know why They still work


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah traps work. Nice and clackel they work sweet and I feel you can get them out further to . I prefer the suspended and weighted ones floating traps never seemed to be as good for me


----------



## awcrow91

I’ll have to give it a shot. Heading out in an hour or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dre

DeathFromAbove said:


> RattleTraps used to be a hot bait Kind of fell out of favor I dont know why They still work


Strike King Red Eye Shad work well. You could also try blade baits.


----------



## dre

Worked hard to get one last night. Got it on a Cabelas Mean Eye Jerkbait. I’m actually very impressed with them, anyone ever try them? Very affordable too.


----------



## HappySnag

cleveland rocks
no fish last night


----------



## Snookhunter52

HappySnag said:


> cleveland rocks
> no fish last night


Yes I was also fishing last night and also caught nothing. Would have thought the cooler weather would have brought them in. Next couple days is bringing a brutal northern wind which will probably make the lake unfishable.


----------



## matticito

I'm heading out to some rocks right now but on an inland Lake


----------



## matticito

No luck. Seen couple guys leaving with eyes. Wind is brutal. Think my eyeballs wind burned


----------



## Snookhunter52

Ya I think if the wind doesn't improve by the middle of this week I might try fishing at one of the inland lakes for eyes.


----------



## AtticaFish

I haven't caught much over several trips at my normal inland lakes and was thinking i needed to make the trip up to the Erie shoreline this week. I've seen a few good Erie shore reports on Facebook. Maybe the grass is just looking greener from here........


----------



## matticito

I was optimistic with the drizzle and weather that a saugeye would bite. I was leaving the lake and seen 2 guys leaving their spot with fish. I thought I'd give it a go there. Threw a crank for a bit and a vibe, hoping for a tug. Bout half hour of that and I was froze. Wind was brutal. 

I could probably have better clothing but if it's that freezing I dont have to be out that bad. I stay indoors. Good luck out there, I might stay inland until the lake clears a bit. Although people were still getting them yesterday on Erie before it blue up. I'd rather pull leaves off my lures inland than whatever nasty trash washes into erie.


----------



## dre

matticito said:


> I was optimistic with the drizzle and weather that a saugeye would bite. I was leaving the lake and seen 2 guys leaving their spot with fish. I thought I'd give it a go there. Threw a crank for a bit and a vibe, hoping for a tug. Bout half hour of that and I was froze. Wind was brutal.
> 
> I could probably have better clothing but if it's that freezing I dont have to be out that bad. I stay indoors. Good luck out there, I might stay inland until the lake clears a bit. Although people were still getting them yesterday on Erie before it blue up. I'd rather pull leaves off my lures inland than whatever nasty trash washes into erie.


What inland lake were you fishing for Saugeye if you don’t mind me asking? I moved up here from Columbus last Spring. I fished for Saugeye in Central Ohio for about 15 years prior to moving up here. Obviously I know Lake Erie is all Walleye, but what inland lake near Cleveland is Saugeye? I’ve fished New London and Wellington reservoirs, but I think they both have Walleye. Thanks and good luck out there!


----------



## matticito

South of Canton. I usually fish pymatuning (walleye) but the wind really whips up the lake and I didnt think it'd be much more fishable than Erie


----------



## dre

matticito said:


> South of Canton. I usually fish pymatuning (walleye) but the wind really whips up the lake and I didnt think it'd be much more fishable than Erie


Gotcha, I grew up close to Salt Fork so I fished there and the line of lakes all the way up to Atwood. Some good fishing in most of those lakes!


----------



## 82441

This Saturday looks like the day at Erie shoreline. Near 60 degrees.


----------



## dre

Crankit said:


> This Saturday looks like the day at Erie shoreline. Near 60 degrees.


But we actually want it to stay cooler if you’re hunting Walleye from shore. I think the water temp needs to drop more for the big girls to move in and feed near the shoreline. I figured it would warm up again 🤦‍♂️.


----------



## 82441

Yeah that’s the daytime temp. I’m sure it will be in the 40’s by night fall


----------



## Karl Wolf

Been wanting to try the shore casting on Erie. Not seeing much going on with these reports. I might just stick to my little boat on the inland lakes while I'm home


----------



## matticito

Karl Wolf said:


> Been wanting to try the shore casting on Erie. Not seeing much going on with these reports. I might just stick to my little boat on the inland lakes while I'm home


It should be getting good. People been getting limits but you gotta be there the right moment it seems. I've gone for a couple hours and have not had bites.


----------



## Crawl

We are headed up Wednesday night to either 55th or 72nd. Is one better than the other?


----------



## Karl Wolf

Crawl said:


> We are headed up Wednesday night to either 55th or 72nd. Is one better than the other?


Whichever is closest to a police station


----------



## Evinrude58

Closest to the hospital would be better it is Cleveland after all.


----------



## matticito

I like 72nd. I have a net that extends but that 55th wall is still pretty high! Makes netting fish difficult. I usually fish alone so I need the shorter reach. Maybe I'll give it a shot wednesday.


----------



## Snookhunter52

All joking aside I would say edgewater is the safest. There's lots of lighting and there's usually other people around. Honestly I would have found the above posts funny a week ago but since then things have changed since last weekend. I made the poor judgment of trying to fish at the old coast guard and ran into a family of a man that had gone missing. I would recommend fishing in only well lit places where other people are present. I would avoid the old coast guard station with the lack of lighting from the parking lot to the pier. Be smart, stay safe.


----------



## Crawl

Thx for the advice! Hopefully we catch some.


----------



## matticito

Snookhunter52 said:


> All joking aside I would say edgewater is the safest. There's lots of lighting and there's usually other people around. Honestly I would have found the above posts funny a week ago but since then things have changed since last weekend. I made the poor judgment of trying to fish at the old coast guard and ran into a family of a man that had gone missing. His body was found this morning. I would recommend fishing in only well lit places where other people are present. I would avoid the old coast guard station with the lack of lighting from the parking lot to the pier. Be smart, stay safe.


The guy was released from the justice center and was said to have mental illness. Who knows what really happened. Have you seen Jose Irizarry? Cleveland Police say he’s missing


----------



## Snookhunter52

No I never saw him the night he went missing. I only went fishing Saturday night. I just know his family was searching for him and they also asked me if I had seen him.


----------



## 82441

Crawl said:


> Thx for the advice! Hopefully we catch some.


You’ll catch em. I did really well the other night. It was fast and furious for about 20 minutes then the bite quit


----------



## Bweber1117

Had a productive 1 1/2 hrs tonight. Got 10 in total, good to see the fish move in close again.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bweber1117 said:


> Had a productive 1 1/2 hrs tonight. Got 10 in total, good to see the fish move in close again.


Nice job, what part of lake you fishing?


----------



## Bweber1117

Port Clinton to Marblehead are my home waters. I’ll occasionally hit Sandusky


----------



## Evinrude58

But after Sunday there is no water left on that end of the lake it is all in Buffalo. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bweber1117 said:


> Port Clinton to Marblehead are my home waters. I’ll occasionally hit Sandusky


Cool thanks, I’m gonna give cle area a shot tomm if winds stay south, was hoping you said cle area.


----------



## matticito

Damn! I should have tried cle. It's already pretty windy. Maybe tomorrow nite at 10pm when the bite stops 😂


----------



## HappySnag

matticito said:


> Damn! I should have tried cle. It's already pretty windy. Maybe tomorrow nite at 10pm when the bite stops 😂


i fished cleveland rocks last night,nobady had fish.


----------



## dlancy

HappySnag said:


> i fished cleveland rocks last night,nobady had fish.


I was out there as well last night. Heard you talking and introduced yourself to the guy fishing on the corner. I was the person just left of him. Fishing has been real tough for me, I’m 0-4 in the last few weeks and haven’t even seen an eye caught in the Cleveland area. Been hitting three spots when I head out looking for fish. Might have to bite the bullet and head farther west because my spots are not producing at all. Everyone I’ve been speaking with is puzzled on what’s going on with the slow fishing. Now is the time and the signs are there, but no eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 21579

I made 2 stops last night, Huron lighthouse and Battery Park in Sandusky. Nobody had fish. Saw ZERO eyes last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito

I'm gunna give it a shot somewhere. I'd drive to Huron but not too familiar with that pier. I've only walked to the end of the easy walking. I might just try inland.


----------



## fryerman

fished last night off the rocks at sheffield lake not even a hit,anybody else do anything


----------



## kdn

The bite was on yesterday in 50-55 fow off Cleveland yesterday. They seemed to shut down around 4pm. they were probably headed to shore for the night bite.


----------



## Petermkerling

Same in Lorain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Definately was more active in the 50 feet depth yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdwrench

Lorain was on fire got 7 in an hour with 2 guys then my trolling motor stopped working


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Don't go too late at night with the curfew. I heard the CG at Fairport Harbor got on the loudspeaker the other night at 2130 and told people to leave.


----------



## dlancy

Looking to head out tomorrow evening, Cleveland area. Gotta get this skunk off me!


----------



## Karl Wolf

dlancy said:


> Looking to head out tomorrow evening, Cleveland area. Gotta get this skunk off me!


I'm feeling you there!


----------



## dlancy

Anyone heading out tonight? I’d like to try a few spots from Lorain to Cleveland. If anyone’s interested to divide and concur to find the elusive shore walleye, let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Be out of cle on the water going to run the wall probably. Hopefully get some action


----------



## dlancy

I’ll prob see you out there. I’ll be wearing my waders and blue beanie, say hello if I pass by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Anyone thinking of going casting Wednesday. Was looking at maybe Edgewater.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Hear there is going to be lighting in the air tomorrow. If the weather during the day is to bad to fish in the boat, I might drive up and fish the shore with you guys. Gotta get my fix in before my truck is repaired and back to work


----------



## matticito

Today was awful on a boat. The lake was nice but no bites, we had 2 boats out trying.


----------



## Bweber1117

Gave it a few hours tonight and managed 3. 2 on a size 12 Husky and 1 on a bomber.
Saw a few others caught but it wasn’t fast and furious by any means.


----------



## HappySnag

last night 0 fish of cleveland rocks.


----------



## matticito

I wanted to go tonight. It looks beautiful the night before full moon. But I'm too cold. Walked around crocker park a little and froze.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HappySnag said:


> last night 0 fish of cleveland rocks.
> 
> Shore casting for Erie eyes have become the new fish of 10,000 casts


----------



## HappySnag

matticito said:


> I wanted to go tonight. It looks beautiful the night before full moon. But I'm too cold. Walked around crocker park a little and froze.


my furnes is 68 degree and i am freezing home,i dres properly go casting and i am hot some time swet. i am never cold fishing.you have to move the blud to worm up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

HappySnag said:


> my furnes is 68 degree and i am freezing home,i dres properly go casting and i am hot some time swet. i am never cold fishing.you have to move the blud to worm up.


Yes dress for the occasion,and your good to go. I find my body gets used to it after a few really cold trips. The first couple trips I need gloves every once in a while. Unless the fishing is really good, then I could be out there in my bday suite and not get cold. 
But after a couple trips I notice I don't need the gloves anymore,and rarely put on my over coat. 
This time of year a couple thin layers of long johns,pants,and my bibs. Then a few thermal shirts under a hoodie or two an I'm good.
Ive also learned to buy my boots a bit bigger then normal . Air is the best insulator. I wear a pair of moisture wicking gym socks under a pair of wool socks with my Columbia boots and I'm good to go...


----------



## kdn

If you are catching fish you are usually pretty warm. It is when you are casting cast after cast with no hoops is when it is disappointing and cold.


----------



## Evinrude58

SF if you ever fish in your Bday suit please warn us when and where so we can avoid the area at all costs. Nobody wants to see that.😁😁😁


----------



## 21579

Caught 10 this weekend off west end rocks. All on the same custom HJ from Fin Feather Fur. Chartreuse head purple body. Like a P-10 Marvin.


----------



## SuperAngler

Trolled along Catawba shoreline last night just with trolling motor after dark. Could only fish 1.5 hr. caught 3 lost one at net and lost 2 others fighting on way. Depth was 12ft. Awesome night. Used HJ14


----------



## Bweber1117

yrick82 said:


> Caught 10 this weekend off west end rocks. All on the same custom HJ from Fin Feather Fur. Chartreuse head purple body. Like a P-10 Marvin.


You must’ve found the hot bites! Every time I went out last week it was right spot wrong time, but that’s the name of the game and unfortunately the fish bite on their own schedule not ours!


----------



## fryerman

anyone been hitting the rocks between lorain and avon lake,thinking of trying tonight


----------



## fryerman

fryerman said:


> anyone been hitting the rocks between lorain and avon lake,thinking of trying tonight


no fish last night


----------



## HappySnag

fryerman said:


> no fish last night


cleveland rocks,no fish last night,5 boats troling,waves 1' les.


----------



## 21579

Wednesday night was pretty good. Nothing Thursday or last night. Western Basin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Fished off Edgewater and E55th Saturday night with no results other than there is bait everywhere. Shad and shiners all over the place.


----------



## K gonefishin

I fished 8pm-1am Friday, not even a pullback, casted Tuesday, nadda


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yes I've been reading stuff by trollers and they're still getting most of their fish in 50 to 75 FOW. They have no reason to come in with all this bait. The same thing is happening in the inland lakes. I blame it on the mild winter which didn't kill as many shad as previous years.


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody seeing shiners at 72nd? Thinking about going and getting some perch bait for spring in case they disappear


----------



## K gonefishin

set-the-drag said:


> Anybody seeing shiners at 72nd? Thinking about going and getting some perch bait for spring in case they disappear


Not sure about 72nd but Rocky is loaded, I froze some and due for another batch. The shad was so thick one night I went you couldn't get the shiners.


----------



## set-the-drag

Probably go look this weekend


----------



## HappySnag

no eyes off cleveland rocks htis afternoon,2pm-6pm,waves 1' less ,mudy wisibility 2' in water.,one guy troling.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I also fished tonight... Cleveland shoreline with nothing to show for it. Water was pretty clean over by me and calm. Pretty hazardous getting down the rocks to cast so I didn't move much. Hit two different areas. Casted my go to cranks with varying retrieves. It was nice to get out tho and get some exercise and fresh air. May try again later in the week


----------



## HappySnag

allwayzfishin said:


> I also fished tonight... Cleveland shoreline with nothing to show for it. Water was pretty clean over by me and calm. Pretty hazardous getting down the rocks to cast so I didn't move much. Hit two different areas. Casted my go to cranks with varying retrieves. It was nice to get out tho and get some exercise and fresh air. May try again later in the week


put on ice cleats or corkers 45 carbide studs. over your boots.i used corkers and walk on the slipury rocks with wet black slime,never slip one time and you can stand on any incline rock,i put them on micky mouse boots.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yeah. I had cleats but forgot them at home. Can't catch shore walleye tho at all this season. Been pretty depressing compared to last year where I landed probably 100 fish in two months off the rocks.


----------



## dlancy

I hear ya, I kinda gave up this year with about 8 outings casting and nothing to show for it but a few bass and snagged shad. With the colder temps, started to get my ice gear ready and made it out once last week on portage lakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro-Magnon

Is it too late now to catch any from shore? Are they still in close?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

Cro-Magnon said:


> Is it too late now to catch any from shore? Are they still in close?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you find them you can catch them till ice up.


----------



## Eyegagger

Did they ever even come in this year to the rocks? I trolled the gold coast area for about 6 hours on Tuesday 42 to 50 fow from 0.5 to 1.8 mph s turns zigzags , bandits p10s bombers caught one 18-in fish on planer board with reflection bandit was reeling it in to change baits didn't even know he was on!







funny I had trolled the same area last year the same week and caught a limit of white tips and a steelhead what gives are the fish still out in 65 to 70 ft of water in Cleveland? WTF?* Picture is from January 3rd 2019 out of Edgewater 46 fow.*


----------



## rickerd

thanks for the honest reports guys. I've only casted from the rocks 3 times all in the last 2 months. I didn't get a bite or see any fish caught. I've been in a private area just off the mouth of the Rocky. I will keep trying I guess. Maybe one day they will come in for us. Each time I was out saw at least one boat trolling around the mouth. Never saw them catch any either. But I know they have caught some steel in the river.

Rickerd


----------



## HappySnag

i think they have planty food in deep water,that is reason why they do not have to go close to shore for bufey.


----------

